# portupgrade question



## skmpz (Apr 11, 2010)

he guys.. just a simple question..

Is there anyway to run portupgrade -a with default options? I mean without getting asked about changing options for each package...

Thanx in advance..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 11, 2010)

[cmd=]env BATCH=yes[/cmd] or [cmd=]export BATCH=yes[/cmd] before portupgrade, or [cmd=]portupgrade -a --batch[/cmd].

[ moved to the correct forum ... ]


----------



## skmpz (Apr 11, 2010)

ok thanx a lot..


----------

